# Picture of the devastation after recent earthquake in Northern NY



## Larryh86GT (Jul 1, 2010)

Picture of the devastation after recent earthquake in Northern NY


----------



## midwestwine (Jul 1, 2010)

WOW good thing no wine racks were involved


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 1, 2010)

I think someone just had to much wine to drink


----------



## IQwine (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe that's the before pic and the after pic will be posted next


----------



## grapeman (Jul 1, 2010)

That's a funny picture. I got a real laugh a couple days after the quake. I was talking to mys sister who lives right next door. She is wound tighter than a self winding watch on an epileptic. She said, Oh I was so scared the other day. Why I asked. Because of the earthquake. I heard it coming and remembered the last one. I had a panic attack and just sat down on the step and prepared to die. The sound and shaking just kept going on and on. Sis I said, it only lasted 10 or 15 seconds and I barely felt any shaking this time. ...........................

Just have another


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 1, 2010)

I've seen that one on another forum...
Do we know each other in another life??
The guy that posted it on that forum visited me a couple years back while he was on vacation.
He lives a little farther North of you.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh, the horror.....the horror.


----------



## twistedvine (Jul 1, 2010)

LMAO, just what i needed


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 2, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I've seen that one on another forum...
> Do we know each other in another life??
> The guy that posted it on that forum visited me a couple years back while he was on vacation.
> He lives a little farther North of you.



This was shown on one of our TV stations the other day, then someone from our Watertown NY office emailed us the picture.


----------

